# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Récord Guiness de tiro de baloncesto en la presa de Mauvoisin, Suiza

## F. Lázaro

Los chicos de _How Ridiculous_ lo han vuelto a hacer. Esta vez desde la presa de Mauvoisin, en Suiza.

Récord Guinnes de la altura más alta desde la que se dispara y encesta una pelota de baloncesto.

----------

embalses al 100% (15-ene-2017),HUESITO (15-ene-2017),Jonasino (15-ene-2017),perdiguera (15-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Brutal, ¿pero cuanto metros son? :Confused: 

Y vaya tela el bote que pega la primera pelota, como para cogerla  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según la placa del Récord Guinness que enseña al final del vídeo: 180,968 m.

----------

embalses al 100% (15-ene-2017)

----------

